# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Telecharger AntiryadGX

## Tiego

Bonjour,

 Je suis nouveau et je suis dans l'incapacit  Telecharger AntiryadGX 
 Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

----------


## Le Gab

Bonjour, dtaille ton problme pour te faire aider, qu'as-tu fais pour le moment ?

----------


## dancingmad

Il y a encore des gens qui utilisent Antiryad en 2020 o_O ? Je l'ai utilis pour faire des jeux Wii mais c'tait il y a 10 ans et il fallait une license propritaire pour l'installer.

----------

